# Ridiamoci su



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2022)

Te l'ho detto di cambiare spacciatore.


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto di cambiare spacciatore.


Quando?


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando?


Ma scherzavo


----------



## omicron (12 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma scherzavo


Visto che perplesso mi ha prospettato l’alzheimer quasi ci credevo


----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)




----------



## omicron (14 Aprile 2022)




----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)




----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10299


....che cavolata


----------



## Marjanna (12 Giugno 2022)

Che carini i gattini piccolini e pucciosi


----------



## omicron (10 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

@perplesso mi sei venuto in mente tu


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2022)

io preferisco il Milwall Brick


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io preferisco il Milwall Brick


Strano 
Ti vedevo più uno col machete


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2022)

per il facial scalping?   beh è un'opzione, ma non mi ispira più di tanto


----------



## oriente70 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Povero


----------



## Ulisse (26 Ottobre 2022)

che va messa insieme alla Conference League 
..si inizano a vedere i frutti di un mago come Mourinho.


----------



## Angie17 (6 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2022)




----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> View attachment 10640
> 
> che va messa insieme alla Conference League
> ..si inizano a vedere i frutti di un mago come Mourinho.


cerchi botte?


----------



## Ulisse (13 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> cerchi botte?


Mai
Sono per la non violenza e per la celebrazione dei consistenti ed irraggiungibili traguardi calcistici.
Sono un vanto nn per il solo club che li raggiunge ma per la nazione intera.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2022)

stai camminando sul filo del rasoio


----------



## Ulisse (13 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai camminando sul filo del rasoio


Quanta violenza...


----------



## omicron (14 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Quanta violenza...


È manesco


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (18 Novembre 2022)

Io non resto umile, me la tiro


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai
> Sono per la non violenza e per la celebrazione dei consistenti ed irraggiungibili traguardi calcistici.
> Sono un vanto nn per il solo club che li raggiunge ma per la nazione intera.


Del resto l’ultima champion in Italia l’ha portata lui…
non intendevo le finali, proprio il trofeo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (18 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10683
> Io non resto umile, me la tiro


Anche io  se dicono la verità perché contraddirli


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10683
> Io non resto umile, me la tiro


A me è stato detto ieri.
Risposta: lo so, sono splendido.


----------



## omicron (18 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me è stato detto ieri.
> Risposta: lo so, sono splendido.


Io ringrazio prima


----------



## Ulisse (18 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Del resto l’ultima champion in Italia l’ha portata lui…
> non intendevo le finali, proprio il trofeo.


ma che fai, sfotti @perplesso  ?  
la Roma non ha mai vinto la Champion

Per portare lui l'ultima Champions, delle due l' una :

o è tifoso dell'Inter (se nn sbaglio loro hanno vinta l'ultima fra le italiane)  o lavora per quanche corriere (tipo Bartolini, UPS,..) ed ha fisicamente portato la coppa in Italia ma per esporla nel club come si fa quando si vince


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io  se dicono la verità perché contraddirli


Idemmm
Io sono duble face...
Bella dentro e bella fuori

E non aggiungo altro...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (18 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Idemmm
> Io sono duble face...
> Bella dentro e bella fuori
> 
> E non aggiungo altro...


Idem  lo dicono gli altri mica io, poi ci si crede


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Idem  lo dicono gli altri mica io, poi ci si crede


Esattamente


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10686


Ecco mi hai rovinato il mio Jason


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco mi hai rovinato il mio Jason


Io sto ridendo da sola


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sto ridendo da sola


era il mio sex simbol preferito, me lo hai smorzato


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era il mio sex simbol preferito, me lo hai smorzato


Ma dillo a me, più lo guardo e più mi sembra una che conosco


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dillo a me, più lo guardo e più mi sembra una che conosco


non si fa così, però


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2022)

https://www.linkiesta.it/2022/11/i-venti-minuti-novecenteschi-di-fiorello-ricordano-quando-non-davamo-i-neuroni-in-pasto-ai-like/


----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (28 Novembre 2022)

questa  non fa ridere ma... cavolo 
https://www.pinterest.it/pin/1055599904648095/


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Preso alla lettera


----------



## omicron (9 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2022)

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFnewwJN/


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFnewwJN/


 ma che lingua è?


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che lingua è?


Dovrebbe essere Bresciano


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Un possibile avatar?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Che differenza c’è tra un paese libero e un paese occupato?

Il paese libero e‘ occupato dagli americani.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Dicembre 2022)

"...alberi di Natale veri, coltivati in terreni di montagna che altrimenti sarebbero abbandonati"

da un tg di ieri sera


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> "...alberi di Natale veri, coltivati in terreni di montagna che altrimenti sarebbero abbandonati"
> 
> da un tg di ieri sera


Questa è come una del tg5 che sosteneva che in passato le Alpi fossero sommerse dalle acque


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Poco fa uno in call, 300 persone, senza Ricordarsi di chiudere il microfono…ha insultato la sua capa pesantemente….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Poco fa uno in call, 300 persone, senza Ricordarsi di chiudere il microfono…ha insultato la sua capa pesantemente….


È successo una cosa simile ad una collega di mia sorella...ma per fortuna l hanno avvisata in tempo...non ha per fortuna detto peste e corna...


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È successo una cosa simile ad una collega di mia sorella...ma per fortuna l hanno avvisata in tempo...non ha per fortuna detto peste e corna...


Questo le ha dato della bagascia.


----------



## ivanl (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo le ha dato della bagascia.


Giusta causa per un provvedimento disciplinare, come minimo. A prescindere che possa aver ragione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo le ha dato della bagascia.


Beh magari... è anche vero...
Se uno ti dice la verità non puoi offenderti


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Giusta causa per un provvedimento disciplinare, come minimo. A prescindere che possa aver ragione


Maronnnn che figura emmerd…..


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh magari... è anche vero...
> Se uno ti dice la verità non puoi offenderti


Non lo stava dicendo a lei che stava in call….ma ad un collega!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Giusta causa per un provvedimento disciplinare, come minimo. A prescindere che possa aver ragione


Beh ieri la mia collega ha tirato giù un porcone mentre stava discutendo animatamente con la responsabile...l ha quasi poi mandata a cagare per poi andarsene a casa ..
Aspettiamo gli sviluppi della situazione al momento dovrebbe essere in malattia...


----------



## Koala (21 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un possibile avatar?
> View attachment 10765


Io vedo solo i calzini lerci🫣


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io vedo solo i calzini lerci🫣


Solo


----------



## Koala (21 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Solo


Specialmente


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Specialmente


Così vestita ci volevano le autoreggenti


----------



## Angie17 (21 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Così vestita ci volevano le autoreggenti


Il modello speciale di Natale: per Zamponi.


----------



## Angie17 (21 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa è come una del tg5 che sosteneva che in passato le Alpi fossero sommerse dalle acque


La *formazione* delle *Dolomiti*
Tre sono i processi che hanno creato le *Dolomiti*: la litogenesi, la trasformazione dei sedimenti in roccia, l'orogenesi, l'affiorare delle montagne dal mare e la morfogenesi, il modellamento di queste montagne ad opera degli agenti atmosferici.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La *formazione* delle *Dolomiti*
> Tre sono i processi che hanno creato le *Dolomiti*: la litogenesi, la trasformazione dei sedimenti in roccia, l'orogenesi, l'affiorare delle montagne dal mare e la morfogenesi, il modellamento di queste montagne ad opera degli agenti atmosferici.


esatto, l'affiorare delle montagne dal mare, non erano sommerse dalle acque, sono affiorate dalle acque tramite i movimenti tettonici, c'è una sana differenza


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esatto, l'affiorare delle montagne dal mare, non erano sommerse dalle acque, sono affiorate dalle acque tramite i movimenti tettonici, c'è una sana differenza


Il linguaggio da giornalista o da telegiornale non è un linguaggio preciso. Altrimenti ogni giornalista appare deficiente, vedendo le domande che fa. Prevalentemente cerca di fare esprimere l’intervistato. Comunque non conosco il contesto.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il linguaggio da giornalista o da telegiornale non è un linguaggio preciso. Altrimenti ogni giornalista appare deficiente, vedendo le domande che fa. Prevalentemente cerca di fare esprimere l’intervistato. Comunque non conosco il contesto.


la giornalista stava parlando di alcune conchiglie ritrovate sulle alpi "perchè anticamente le alpi erano sommerse dalle acque"
questo è linguaggio da ignoranti, altro che linguaggio non preciso


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la giornalista stava parlando di alcune conchiglie ritrovate sulle alpi "perchè anticamente le alpi erano sommerse dalle acque"
> questo è linguaggio da ignoranti, altro che linguaggio non preciso


A me sembra una semplificazione che chiarisce la presenza di conchiglie. Non credo che la giornalista fosse all’oscuro della teoria della tettonica a zolle o della orogenesi che viene ripresentata tre volte del corso di studi. Infatti la conosciamo anche io e te.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una semplificazione che chiarisce la presenza di conchiglie. Non credo che la giornalista fosse all’oscuro della teoria della tettonica a zolle o della orogenesi che viene ripresentata tre volte del corso di studi. Infatti la conosciamo anche io e te.


a me è sembrato un grosso strafalcione
ma sulle conoscenze scolastiche ci andrei cauta, ancora ricordo quelli del primo grande fratello che chiedevano quale fosse il nome di Dante Alighieri o quelli scartati ai provini che erano convinti che Cristoforo Colombo avesse scoperto l'India passando dalle Americhe


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me è sembrato un grosso strafalcione
> ma sulle conoscenze scolastiche ci andrei cauta, ancora ricordo quelli del primo grande fratello che chiedevano quale fosse il nome di Dante Alighieri o quelli scartati ai provini che erano convinti che Cristoforo Colombo avesse scoperto l'India passando dalle Americhe


Quelli del GF sin dalla prima edizione hanno seguito un copione. 
Quelli dei provini erano selezionati nel provino per fare sentire intelligente il pubblico. I provini aperti avevano lo scopo di pubblicizzare il programma, creare attesa e l’illusione che la botta di fortuna possa capitare a chiunque. È lo stesso sistema dei vari X Factor.
I veri provini erano fatti in privato tra persone già selezionate dalle agenzie.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli del GF sin dalla prima edizione hanno seguito un copione.
> Quelli dei provini erano selezionati nel provino per fare sentire intelligente il pubblico. I provini aperti avevano lo scopo di pubblicizzare il programma, creare attesa e l’illusione che la botta di fortuna possa capitare a chiunque. È lo stesso sistema dei vari X Factor.
> I veri provini erano fatti in privato tra persone già selezionate dalle agenzie.


quindi tutti acculturati in giro


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tutti acculturati in giro


Tu hai dato per scontato che la semplificazione della giornalista derivasse da ignoranza, io da semplificazione giornalistica che può anche aver sottovalutato il pubblico. Però, trattandosi di Mediaset, notoriamente fondata da Berlusconi per chi è a livello di seconda media e non troppo intelligente, tendo a pensare che sia stata una semplificazione adeguata. Non credo che in un tg si possa spiegare la tettonica a chi non la sa.
In giro c’è enorme ignoranza, infatti Mediaset ha alti ascolti.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai dato per scontato che la semplificazione della giornalista derivasse da ignoranza, io da semplificazione giornalistica che può anche aver sottovalutato il pubblico. Però, trattandosi di Mediaset, notoriamente fondata da Berlusconi per chi è a livello di seconda media e non troppo intelligente, tendo a pensare che sia stata una semplificazione adeguata. Non credo che in un tg si possa spiegare la tettonica a chi non la sa.
> In giro c’è enorme ignoranza, infatti Mediaset ha alti ascolti.


non è che la rai faccia programmi di alta qualità


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non è che la rai faccia programmi di alta qualità


C’è anche una programmazione di qualità con bassi ascolti.
Nella programmazione di qualità viene data una visione complessa di ogni cosa.
In trasmissioni, che per progettazione si rivolgono a un pubblico di cultura medio-bassa,  si programma il livello della comunicazione e dei contenuti adeguati a quel pubblico.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è anche una programmazione di qualità con bassi ascolti.
> Nella programmazione di qualità viene data una visione complessa di ogni cosa.
> In trasmissioni, che per progettazione si rivolgono a un pubblico di cultura medio-bassa,  si programma il livello della comunicazione e dei contenuti adeguati a quel pubblico.


non so a quali programmi tu ti riferisca e in che orari li trasmettano, quando accendo la tv io vedo sempre giochi a premi. e cambio


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non so a quali programmi tu ti riferisca e in che orari li trasmettano, quando accendo la tv io vedo sempre giochi a premi. e cambio


Raitre di pomeriggio o in tarda serata (v. Il ramo d’oro) RaiStoria e poi l’immenso archivio che consente di vedere teatro in allestimenti di varie compagnie. Nulla di simile viene proposto da nessuna altra rete, anche a pagamento.


----------



## Koala (21 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Così vestita ci volevano le autoreggenti


Avrò gli incubi per i prossimi 3 giorni, grazie


----------



## Marjanna (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa è come una del tg5 che sosteneva che in passato le Alpi fossero sommerse dalle acque


Non ho idea se sia la stessa giornalista a cui fai riferimento tu.
Il servizio che ho visto era sul Natale. Pare stiano entrando di moda gli alberi veri anche in Italia (magari mi dirai che è così da molti anni ma non lo sapevo). Mi ha colpito il giustificativo sul terreno_ altrimenti_ abbandonato, incolto. Cosa che mi ha lasciato alquanto perplessa sia perchè un tempo alberi venivano anche piantati in terreni montani (cosa che ha una funzione ben precisa), sia perchè il concetto di abbandonato accostato a quello che se altrimenti non venisse abbattuto sarebbe un bosco è un ragionamento che proprio non riesco a fare. 
Non so se hai mai sentito Galimberti sul denaro...


----------



## oriente70 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Me la ricordo io la giornalista tettonica


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho idea se sia la stessa giornalista a cui fai riferimento tu.
> Il servizio che ho visto era sul Natale. Pare stiano entrando di moda gli alberi veri anche in Italia (magari mi dirai che è così da molti anni ma non lo sapevo). Mi ha colpito il giustificativo sul terreno_ altrimenti_ abbandonato, incolto. Cosa che mi ha lasciato alquanto perplessa sia perchè un tempo alberi venivano anche piantati in terreni montani (cosa che ha una funzione ben precisa), sia perchè il concetto di abbandonato accostato a quello che se altrimenti non venisse abbattuto sarebbe un bosco è un ragionamento che proprio non riesco a fare.
> Non so se hai mai sentito Galimberti sul denaro...


Potrebbe benissimo essere la stessa giornalista
Visto che gli alberi veri in passato (20 anni fa), erano vendutissimi e tantissimi vivai hanno il famoso abete rosso che ci mette, più o meno, 6 o 7 anni a diventare l’abete che si compra da addobbare
E i terreni incolti sono merito delle nostre politiche che ti pagano per non coltivare
Ma ai giornalisti piace fare i melodrammatici


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10778


l'ho visto ora ora su uno stato di una mia amica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> l'ho visto ora ora su uno stato di una mia amica


Si vede che è un amica "seria"..
Che l avrà copiato da qui


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

io l'ho visto sulla bacheca di un amico invece


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si vede che è un amica "seria"..
> Che l avrà copiato da qui


può darsi


----------



## oriente70 (23 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Lostris (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10779


Si ride, ma succede


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la giornalista stava parlando di alcune conchiglie ritrovate sulle alpi "perchè anticamente le alpi erano sommerse dalle acque"
> questo è linguaggio da ignoranti, altro che linguaggio non preciso


Alcune ce le ho portate io in montagna come altre le ho sparse nel mio giardino.


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si ride, ma succede


la moglie di un titolare di mio babbo trovò  una collana in tasca della giacca del marito, la sfoggiò tutta contenta, era per l'amante e lui andò a comprarne un'altra


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la moglie di un titolare di mio babbo trovò  una collana in tasca della giacca del marito, la sfoggiò tutta contenta, era per l'amante e lui andò a comprarne un'altra


Love actualy


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Love actualy


Insomma, si parla di 20/25 anni fa


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Insomma, si parla di 20/25 anni fa


Mi riferivo al film in cui succede al personaggio interpretato da Emma Tompson.
Poi actualy vuol dire “in realtà“ “concretamente“, non attualmente.


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al film in cui succede al personaggio interpretato da Emma Tompson.
> Poi actualy vuol dire “in realtà“ “concretamente“, non attualmente.


Non ho visto il film


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film


Carino.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## oriente70 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Oculista .


----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 20:22)




----------



## omicron (Ieri alle 20:29)




----------



## omicron (Oggi alle 14:48)




----------



## omicron (Oggi alle 15:52)




----------

